# ketzerische Frage zum Not-Halt



## windemacher (29 Oktober 2012)

ich weis das derNot-Halt eigentlich nicht für andere Zwecke genutz werden darf!



Aber meint ihr man bekommt das irgentwie gerechtferitig wenn man, bei sehr geringer Anforderungrate (ca. 5 mal im Jahr), im Wartungshandbuch vorschreibt, das bestimmte Arbeiten nur bei eingdrücktem Nothalt durchgeführt werden dürfen?

Die ausführenden Arbeiter sind speziell hierfür ausgebildet!


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Oktober 2012)

Hi,

meine persönliche Meinung (ohne in den Normen nachgeschlagen zu haben) :

JA, ich könnte es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Allerdings NUR wenn es keine produktiven Arbeiten, sondern WIRKLICH NUR Wartungsarbeiten sind.

Selbstverständlich darf die wartende Person zu keiner Zeit einer Gefahr ausgesetzt sein.

Vieleicht klärst du uns näher auf, was dies genau für Arbeiten wären!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Tommi (29 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

einen NOT-HALT Pilztaster kann man nicht vor Beginn der Wartung mit einem
 Schloss abschließen.
Und so ein Windrad ist sicherlich nicht komplett einsehbar.
Also würde ich das nicht machen.

Umgekehrt, also einen Hauptschalter (rotgelb) als Notschalter zu nehmen,
ist schon eher möglich, wenn es nicht auf eine Reaktionszeit von Zehntelsekunden ankommt.

siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/41685-Not-Halt-Taster-oder-Hauptschalter

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## norustnotrust (29 Oktober 2012)

Hallo

AFAIK ist dies laut Norm nicht zulässig. Auch das mit der Schulung wird nicht viel helfen das afaik zuerst alle konstruktiven und steuerungstechnischen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden und erst dann darf auf Schulung/Bedienungsanleitung "zurückgegriffen" werden darf. Die Frage ist: Was sind das für Wartungsarbeiten? Hast du nicht einen Hauptschalter den man mit einem Schloß verriegeln kann?


----------



## Safety (29 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wie immer Risikobeurteilung aller Lebensphasen und Sicherheitskonzept.
Not-Halt stellt keine Energietrennung da!
Die DIN EN 1037 ist zu beachten.


----------



## windemacher (30 Oktober 2012)

Ja es geht dabei wie erwähnt um Arbeiten in der Gondel einer Windkraftanlage, die in etwa so groß ist wie ein VW t4.

Zur Anforderungrate, 2mal Wartung im Jahr plus eventuelle Reperaturen 3 mal. (ich mein den Not-Halt testen muss ich ja auch so 2mal in Jahr....)

Es gibt im Betriebssysystem einen Wartungsmodus der zwar Fernsteuerung usw. abschaltet aber eben nicht "sicher" ist. 

Natürlich  gibt es einen Hauptschalter, der ist aber unten im Turm, nun gibt es  aber einige Wartungsarbeiten für die unbedingt zb. die Bremsen geöffnet  werden müssen. -> Wenn ich jetzt vorschreibe für alle Arbeiten  ausser(....) Hauptschalter raus -> besteht nun die Gefahr das das  nicht gemacht wird weil man sonst für bestimmte Arbeiten zb. eine dritte  Person bräuchte die kurz unten den Hauptschalter wieder einschaltet(mit  Funkkontakt oder wie auch immer)

Der Notaus trennt halt auch alles gefahrbringende von Netz und schließt  die Bremsen(also schaltet sie stromlos weil zwangsgeöffnet). Also kann  ich ja auch vorschreiben für alle Arbeiten in der Gondel muss der Notaus  aktiviert werden(dann kann da nichts mehr drehen oder unter Spannung  stehen) und nur für ganz bestimmte Arbeiten darf der Notaus deaktiviert  werden(mit einer Person die diesen nun immer in Griffweite hat) und die Anlage kurz gestartet werden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es halt sinnfrei neben den Notaustaster noch einen Taster zu setzen der genau die gleiche Funktion hat....


----------



## windemacher (30 Oktober 2012)

Es geht dabei natürlich nicht ums "Freischalten" für elektrische Arbeiten.


----------



## chup (30 Oktober 2012)

ich würde behaupten das wenn der arbeiter in der nähe des Not-Halt arbeited und die anlage nicht nur über wieder rausziehen des pilstasters wieder in betrieb genommen wird sondern das man erst noch den qutierungsweg gehen muss. Dann könnte man das verantworten.


----------



## windemacher (30 Oktober 2012)

Also nach deaktivieren(herausziehen) des Nothalts. Muss zuerst das Sicherheitssystem zurückgesetzt werden(manuelle Rückstellfunktion). Und bevor dann Irgentwas anläuft muss auch erst das Betriebssystem neu gestartet werden.


----------



## chup (30 Oktober 2012)

nein ich meine ( simpel betrachted ) ein lastschütz fällt ab wenn du den notaus betatigst, und dieses lastschütz darf auch erst wieder anziehen wenn die bedingungen einer quitierung erfolgt sind


----------



## Safety (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
die EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 5.4 sagt Dir was dazu!


----------



## volker (30 Oktober 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> einen NOT-HALT Pilztaster kann man nicht vor Beginn der Wartung mit einem
> Schloss abschließen.


Abschließbare Not-Halt Pilzdrucktaster gibt es.
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...e&nodeid=8220215&tree=CatalogTree&regionUrl=/


----------



## windemacher (30 Oktober 2012)

das musst du erläutern meinst du eine quittierung in elektronischen/steuerungstechnischem Sinne, oder in Form eine Überprüfung?


----------



## windemacher (30 Oktober 2012)

achso abschließen damit den kein Fremder wieder aktivieren kann? Kann ich mir nach der Risikoanalyse sparen, in der Gondel sind ja nur 2 Personen die ständig Blickkontakt haben. Da müsste man schon Mordabsichten unterstellen


----------



## Safety (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe Dir die EN 60204-1 genannt die sagt dazu was.

Geräte, die nicht die Trennerfunktion erfüllen  (z.  B.  ein Schütz, ausgeschaltet durch einen Steuerstromkreis),  dürfen nur vorgesehen werden, wo  ihre bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung einschließt:
Inspektionen;
Einstellungen;
Arbeiten an der elektrischen Ausrüstung, wo:


keine Gefährdung durch elektrischen Schlag  (siehe Abschnitt 6)  und Verbrennung besteht;
die Ausschalteinrichtung während der Arbeiten wirksam bleibt;
die Arbeit von geringem Umfang  ist  (z.  B.  Auswechseln einer steckbaren Einheit ohne Eingriff  in  die bestehende Verdrahtung).


----------



## Safety (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wie geschrieben Du musst die Tätigkeiten betrachten und ermitteln welche Gefährdungen dabei entstehen und dann sehen wie Du die Maschine in einen sicheren Zustand bringst auch für die Wartungsarbeiten.

Ein Not-Halt Taster sehe ich kritisch da dadurch eine doppelte Bedeutung entsteht, es ist dann abhängig was der genau auslöst und wie dieser abschaltet. In der nächsten Maschine hat der dann wieder eine andere Bedeutung und deckt eventuell die Gefahren nicht ab.


----------



## Tommi (30 Oktober 2012)

volker schrieb:


> Abschließbare Not-Halt Pilzdrucktaster gibt es.



Stimmt, aber die hatte ich verdrängt, weil man sich da im Notfall immer die Hände verletzt.
Ansonsten bitte die Ausführungen von Safety beachten oder ...

@windemacher, sowieso das machen, was Du denkst!! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## windemacher (1 November 2012)

*Lösung*

Also ich werde es wie folgt machen wir ihr es nicht zerflückt 

Ich werde einen Gelb-Roten Taster oder Schalter in der Gondel installieren. Dieser bekommt und den Handbüchern und auch direkt darüber den Hinweis Aktivieren bei Betreten der Gondel.( ist direkt am Einstieg) und den Namen "Hauptschalterfunktion" oder so

Wenn dieser aktiviert ist ist ein Not-Halt gar nicht mehr nötig, weil dann ja alles sicher stillgesetzt ist! 

Nun wird im Wartunghandbuch beschrieben wie bestimmte Arbeiten durchzuführen sind. Und da gibt es ein paar wenige für die den Anlage kurz anlaufen lassen muss(zb. Getriebe Verzahnung checken). Für all diese Arbeiten gibt es dann die Vorschrift das einer dabei den Taster jederzeit wieder aktivieren kann, also als Not Halt.

Dies sollte nach 61204-1 zulässig sein da ein sicherer Aus-Schalter den Not Halt ersetzen kann wenn er die gleiche Funktion oder eine höhere Funktion hat, wie ein Not-Halt und die Größe der Maschiene einen Not-Halt Taster an einem anderen Ort nicht nötig macht


----------



## windemacher (1 November 2012)

*ähhh*

ich mein natürlich so einen Rot Gelben Wahlschalter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2012)

Wodurch unterscheidet sich dieser Gelb-Rote Wahlschalter, wenn er in Aussehen, Funktion den Not-Halt
Taster entspricht? Ist es dann nicht nur ein zusätzlicher Not-Halt Taster?


----------



## windemacher (1 November 2012)

ne das ist dann so ein  gelb roter Drehschalter also ein Hauptschalter 

Möchte das halt vom Not-Halt differenzieren. Weil es schon stimmt was safety sagt ein Not-Halt muss nicht immer unbedingt die gleich Funktion haben wie mein Hauptschalter. In diesem Fall ist das aber so. Not-Halt und Hauptschalter trennen als von Netz bis auf die Steuerung. 

Nach der 60204 muss ich aber halt nicht einen sichereren Hauptschalter direkt neben einen Not Halt setzen sondern darf diesen dann auch als Not-Halt nutzen.

Es muss natürlich abgesichert sein das es nich auf Milisekunden ankommt da Drehen länger dauert aus Drücken. In meinem Fall ist der Schalter ja nur ganz bewusst bei einigen Funktionen als Not-Halt im Einsatz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2012)

Aber warum Gelb-Rot, was du da installierst ist doch nicht anderes als ein Wartungsschalter. 
Die Farbe Gelb-Rot würde ich wirklich den Notfall reservieren. Wartung ist für mich kein Notfall!


----------



## Safety (1 November 2012)

Hallo,
die Norm ist die DIN EN 60204-1 nicht das Du die falsche gelesen hast.
Suche im Forum nach Wartungsschalter, die oben genannte Norm sagt alles dazu aus.
Es ist also möglich für bestimmte begrenzte Arbeiten einen Wartungsschalter vorzusehen. Dieser hat aber nichts mit der Handlung im Notfall zutun, also nicht rot/gelb.
Die verwendbaren Farben stehen auch in der Norm.


----------



## windemacher (2 November 2012)

ok bin grad nicht im Büro, auf die Norm kann ich mir Montag anschauen, muss so ein Wartungsschalter als Sicherheitsfunktion ausgeführt sein?


----------

